# Johnson's Beach



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

Not from the area, but I usually get to come down once or twice a year to Perdido. Got into surf fishing a few years ago and have gotten great info from this forum to make the experience more enjoyable.

I've read quite a bit here about fishing Johnson's Beach, but I've never pinpointed exactly where this is and how to access it. Wonder if someone could give directions....will be down on Friday and would love to try a new place. Would be coming from Indigo.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

From Indigo, come back towards Pensacola. Turn right, right before The Reef. You'll be able to see the gate in the distance as sson as you make the turn off. Johnson's Beach is $8 per week or $25 per year for a pass.


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

The Reef....that's the restaurant about halfway through the curve going towards the bridge, correct?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep. Turn right, right before the restraunt. Gate to Johnson's is about 1/4 mile in. Keep a eye on the parking signs. You can drive all the way back to the turn around, but parking is stopped well short of the turn around. It is clearly marked. Parking at the turn around will cost you $55.20. Been there done that.


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. Will try my luck there for sure.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

aerial...johnson's beach or across to big lagoon state park...


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

I had a good idea of what area it was in and I drove around a bit last year looking, but I guess I never went far enough to see the gates. Thanks for all the info.

So, where is the best fishing out there right now? Gulf side or inland? Also, what is biting now?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If I were you I would Try Both, The Spanish have Been Pretty strong on the beach's with some Blues and Lady fish also some Pomps whiting and a Few Reds, But The Grass Flats on the sound side should produce some Nice Reds, and Specks early Morning, Late evening Just My 2 c !!


----------

